

Ask HN: Did the Codespaces story ever come out fully? - jacquesm

A while ago there was a rather horrible thing done to codespaces.com, their data <i>and</i> backups were deleted from amazon.com. There were promises of a full-disclosure post mortem but I&#x27;ve never seen any and the website has gone completely silent other than pointing to two former competitors of codespaces (svn lab and bitbucket, strangely enough github is missing).<p>Did the full story ever appear? I was left with the impression that there was quite a bit more to the whole thing and at the time and I&#x27;d really like to know if there ever was a follow up to what was written on the homepage of codespaces at the time.<p>In particular, one part read:<p>&quot; In summary, most of our data, backups, machine configurations and offsite backups were either partially or completely deleted.<p>This took place over a 12 hour period which I have condensed into this very brief explanation, which I will elaborate on more once we have managed our customers needs.&quot;<p>But I do not recall ever seeing that elaboration anywhere.
======
mikemarotti
Here's one, not sure if it has more details than you already know:
[http://searchaws.techtarget.com/news/2240223024/Code-
Spaces-...](http://searchaws.techtarget.com/news/2240223024/Code-Spaces-goes-
dark-after-AWS-cloud-security-hack)

~~~
jacquesm
No, that's still the early days stuff.

The thing that I'm really curious about is if they ever managed to positively
rule out the inside job angle and what if anything came out of law enforcement
involvement. I assume they filed a criminal case and let law enforcement +
amazon take over and what came out of that investigation would make for some
very interesting reading.

